# Cual es la idea o motivo tecnico detras del apagon analogico



## R-Mario (May 29, 2013)

Bueno pues esa es la duda.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 30, 2013)

Es muy simple... las frecuencias analogicas requieren mucho ancho de banda... (solo se puede transmitir una señal por frecuencia) y desafortunadamente el espectro radioelectrico ya se encuentra saturado, asi que no existe posibilidad de poder enviar mas señales para nuevos servicios

En cambio con la tecnologia digital se pueden enviar muchas señales usando la misma frecuencia o banda de frecuencias (multiplexando y ademas haciendo frecuency hopping) lo que permite un mejor aprovechamiento del espectro radio electrico


----------



## Salvador Camacho (Jun 3, 2013)

Pues por acá en México está el asunto ese del apagón analógico. Quisiera saber de que forma les ha afectado en sus paises o cómo nos afectará en México a nuestra profesión ese asunto. ¿Quedarán inservibles las TV CRT y habrá que comprar nuevas? ¿O con el adaptador tendrán para unos años más? Gracias de antemano por cualquier comentario.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 3, 2013)

Salvador Camacho dijo:


> ¿Quedarán inservibles las TV CRT y habrá que comprar nuevas? ¿O con el adaptador tendrán para unos años más?



Si compras un adaptador podras seguir usando tu television viejita.... pero si no dispones de uno, forzosamente tendras que comprar una nueva television, aunque ya casi todas las pantallas LCD traen incorporado el soporte digital... solo sintonizala a los nuevos canales de alta definicion

http://www.hidef.com.mx/canales-hd-en-mexico/
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anexo:Canales_de_televisión_en_México

Por ejemplo en el DF si antes sintonizabas el 2, ahora vas a sintonizar el 2.1, en el caso del IPN tiene 3 canales: el 11 (analogico) el 11.1 y el 11.2 (digitales)

Y asi sucesivamente...


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 5, 2013)

Salvador Camacho dijo:


> Pues por acá en México está el asunto ese del apagón analógico. Quisiera saber de que forma les ha afectado en sus paises o cómo nos afectará en México a nuestra profesión ese asunto. ¿Quedarán inservibles las TV CRT y habrá que comprar nuevas? ¿O con el adaptador tendrán para unos años más? Gracias de antemano por cualquier comentario.



Hola te cuento, aquí en España el apagón se produjo en el año 2010, las emisiones vía televisión digital terrestre (TDT) empezaron varios años antes, tu pregunta en relación a las televisiones CRT (de tubo), no hace falta cambiarlas o por lo menos aquí no hubo que cambiarlas, lo que hubo que añadir a la colección de aparatos de la mesa de la televisión fue un descodificador de TDT (sintonizador) y conectarlo a la televisión como cualquier dvd o videoconsola y a la toma de antena. Lo que si hay que cambiar es la antena ya que esta tiene que estar preparada para la recepción de televisión digital, ya puestos mejor que mejor comprarse una televisión con TDT de alta definición integrado o si no es posible pero tu tele es medianamente nueva y tiene HDMI es conectarle un sintonizador de alta definición por ese puerto ya que en comparación con la señal de vídeo compuesto es de muchísima mejor calidad.
Un saludo Pablo.


----------



## tannke (Jun 12, 2013)

Pablo M P dijo:


> .... Lo que si hay que cambiar es la antena ya que esta tiene que estar preparada para la recepción de televisión digital......



Eso depende, no hay antenas especificas para digital o analogico, el tener que cambiarla depende en que frecuencias van a poner los nuevos canales y si tu antena alcanza esas frequencias y si la ganancia de ésta es suficiente para la señal que le llegue. 

Que eso sí, las digitales necesitas un poco mas de señas y que esta tenga calidad.

Yo uso la misma antena que puse hace 15 años, y un compañero mio tiene una antena que ha perdido casi todos los elementos (tendrá mas de 30 años) y solo pierde de vez en cuando el canal que está mas alto (que contiene 3 o 4 cadenas)

Un saludo


----------



## Pablo M P (Jun 12, 2013)

tannke dijo:


> Eso depende, no hay antenas especificas para digital o analogico, el tener que cambiarla depende en que frecuencias van a poner los nuevos canales y si tu antena alcanza esas frequencias y si la ganancia de ésta es suficiente para la señal que le llegue.
> 
> Que eso sí, las digitales necesitas un poco mas de señas y que esta tenga calidad.
> 
> ...



Es verdad no me acordaba de eso  , de hecho conozco personas que no han cambiado sus antenas y reciben todo los canales


----------



## dayo (Jun 14, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Es muy simple... las frecuencias analogicas requieren mucho ancho de banda... (solo se puede transmitir una señal por frecuencia) y desafortunadamente el espectro radioelectrico ya se encuentra saturado, asi que no existe posibilidad de poder enviar mas señales para nuevos servicios.
> 
> Exactamente, recordemos que los servicios de televisión por cable abarcan aproximadamente 6 MHz incluyendo las bandas de protección , estando la densidad electromagnética solo a una frecuencia especifica. ( La densidad electromagnética es la frecuencia donde la señal tiene mayor potencia). El problema es que para que las señales lleguen a nuestro TV no nesecitan solo la señal de video, sino tambien las de sonido y color. Asi que abarca mucho mas. Y es aqui donde nuestro TV las separa en lo que se llama separadores de frecuencia intermedia.
> 
> En cambio con la tecnología digital se pueden enviar muchas señales usando la misma frecuencia o banda de frecuencias (multiplexando y ademas haciendo frecuency hopping) lo que permite un mejor aprovechamiento del espectro radio electrico


 
*-* Chico aquí discrepo un poco con vos. ( No te pongais bravo que yo se que eres un crack). La multiplexacion no solamente se da en señales digitales. Existen también muchos tipos de multiplexacion en analógicas : multiplexacion por división de tiempo, por división de frecuencia, por división de fase, entre otros. Una de las mayores virtudes es la calidad que mejora considerablemente ademas de otras ventajas como casi nulidad de ruido y una muy alta atenuacion contra factores ambientales o de otra indole.


----------



## Chico3001 (Jun 14, 2013)

tienes razon... solo que ademas de la multiplexacion tambien se añaden mas tecnicas... compresiones digitales, correccion de ruido, transmision de datos en ambos sentidos... etc... lo que hacen mas atractiva la transmision digital que la analogica.. 

Aunque hablando en el sentido estricto de la palabra... en realidad no existe una transmision digital... existe una informacion digital CODIFICADA dentro de una transmision analogica...solo que mucha gente no lo entiende y para no complicarse se maneja como si fuera transmision digital...


----------



## dayo (Jun 14, 2013)

Chico3001 dijo:


> tienes razon... solo que ademas de la multiplexacion tambien se añaden mas tecnicas... compresiones digitales, correccion de ruido, transmision de datos en ambos sentidos... etc... lo que hacen mas atractiva la transmision digital que la analogica..
> 
> Aunque hablando en el sentido estricto de la palabra... en realidad no existe una transmision digital... existe una informacion digital CODIFICADA dentro de una transmision analogica...solo que mucha gente no lo entiende y para no complicarse se maneja como si fuera transmision digital...


 
Por supuesto la técnica que se utiliza es por codificación de impulsos en la que muestreamos las señales analogicas y luego se cuantifican en datos digitales para enviarlas al medio y que los nuevos TV's la reciban. Me imagino los ingenieros tratandole de explicar esto a los políticos. LOL.


----------



## R-Mario (Jun 14, 2013)

Ya me imagino los 1 y 0 volando por los aires esperando llegar a tu TV


----------



## djwash (Jun 15, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Ya me imagino los 1 y 0 volando por los aires esperando llegar a tu TV



Disculpen muchachos pero me hicieron acordar a esto no se porque...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## miborbolla (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola compañeros de foro, hoy tengo una simple pregunta que me hicieron algunos muchachos y la verdad no supe responder, ojala que alguien pueda comentarme sobre el asunto. la pregunta es:

¿Con el apagón analógico para dar paso a las transmisiones digitales se incluye a la radio AM y FM, o solo a la TV?

Francamente no tengo la menor idea, yo vivo en México y me gustaría saber también cual es la tendencia al respecto.

Saludos y muchas gracias.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 21, 2013)

Hola a todos dese magnifico foro , !saludos cordeales desde Brasil !, yo personalmiente no creo en un apagõn analogico imediacto , o que hacer con miliones de receptores analogicos sea en AM , FM y mismo TV terrestre y satelital que andan perfectamiente actualmiente , hay que tener una migraciõn gradativa donde despues de una fecha  prevista o acordada entre los fabricantes de equipos electronicos no mas fabrican tipos analogicos tal como se hace actuamente  con TV y monitores coloridos con pantalha enbasada en tubo de raios catodicos, asi los "digitales" van se consolidando. Con la migraciõn de la TV monocromactica para TV colorida las TVs monocromacticas continuam andando sin peñas algun con la programaciõn colorida , con la migraciõn de lo FM mono para FM estereo , lo FM mono continuam andando sin peñas con programaciõn en estereo. Haora desafortunadamiente lo mismo no se passa de una tecnologia digital sener conpatible con la vieja analogica. En un futuro proximo quizaz miliones de equipos AM , FM y TV analogicos seran promovidos a charratas electronicas o itens de museo.jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 21, 2013)

En Mexico ya prohibieron la venta de televisores analógicos, ahora si vas a un centro comercial ya no encuentras este tipo de aparatos, por otro lado eso solo aplica a señales de TV, para la radio no aplica "según leí por ahí"


----------



## miguelus (Nov 22, 2013)

Buenas noches.

La idea del "Apagón Analógico", aparte de otras consideraciones *, es optimizar las Bandas de UHF, ya que la TV analógica ocupa mucho ancho de banda (8Mhz por canal en el sistema PAL).

En España, desde hace unos años, solamente hay TV en DTD

En cuanto al "Apagón Digital" en las bandas de AM, FM o cualquier otra de momento no hay nada de nada.
Se están haciendo algunos intentos, p.e. RDM, pero de momento (Afortunadamente) todo sigue igual.
Lo que están haciendo la mayoría de las cadenas de Radio es poner su programación en canales DTD, estos canales son recibidos por los Receptores de TDT, logicamente solo ponen la señal de Audio.

*
Intereses Políticos (Está muy relacionado con el punto siguiente)
Intereses Comerciales (Está muy relacionado con el punto anterior)
Presiones de las compañias de Telefonía Móvil (Necesitan más frecuencias)
 ...
 ...
Y por último, mejores prestaciones técnicas

Pero curiosamente la calidad de los programas no ha mejorado, podemos ver la misma "M...da,
pero eso sí, con más calidad 

Sal U2


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2013)

Parece ser que en el fondo es dejar bandas libre para mas cosas. Lo último es que aquí en españa van a cambiarlas todas para meter por ahí enmedio el 4G. Se lo pasan en grande...


----------



## ESKALENO (Nov 22, 2013)

Aquí tienen otro "motivo" y/o efecto colateral mas que nuestro bien a poder ver canales de televisión donde poder entretenernos y ser manipulados.






¡Compren, compren y tiren lo viejo!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2013)

Me quedo con el de arriba a la derecha


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2013)

jajaja si le llegamos ,no queda nada alli ¡¡¡


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2013)

Hola a todos , aca  en Brasil lo gobierno estudia en cancelar o uso de los canales 5 y 6 ( VHF bajo)  de TV analogica y ampliar la banda de FM brodcasting para esa lacuna o sea en un futuro proximo tenemos una nueva banda mas ancha de 75Mhz hasta 108Mhz, asi las emissoras de AM que  queiran operar en FM con lo mismo programa de audio en AM podera acer uso desa nueva banda de 75Mhz hasta 88Mhz mediante una solicitaciõn de licença para tal enpreita.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------

